# Electric Bass Guitar advice



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

My teenage son plays a double bass in orchestra (3.5 yrs experience) but his real love is his electric bass. The problem is that he is outgrowing it... it's a Fender jaguar short scale and he has grown to over 6'1" tall now. He predominately likes to play Metallica and other metal bass parts. He is taking lessons at Danny D's to improve his scales, etc. He is starting to look at new basses and wants one that will last a lifetime. I am not a musician, but want to help him so I thought I'd ask here for any advice on his next bass. He has mentioned a Fender American Jazz Bass like this one:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...azz-bass-sonic-gray-with-rosewood-fingerboard

and this Ibanez five string fretless:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SRF705BBF--ibanez-workshop-srf705-brown-burst-flat-fretless

He has been saving his money from mowing lawns and pet sitting, but he still has a ways to go. I'm guessing he will need to upgrade his amp at some point, too. His current Fender Rumble 15 isn't enough when he is allowed to play it with the orchestra.

Any advice, pros/cons, etc. would be appreciated.


----------



## Closer_2001 (Jul 15, 2008)

While my advice is a bit dated, I played Bass in high school and some outside gigs, my favorite was always a Fender Jazz. I bought one back in the day out of the newspaper, all indicators are it's a '74 that's been modified.

My son also played upright in school and said he'd prefer a fretless electric upright to a fretless bass guitar. He has an inexpensive Ibanez he keeps for fun - but he really never got into playing gigs.

PM me about an amp...I have an SWR Workingman 15 I may want to replace with something a little smaller like a G&K. The SWR is a monster and can support a second cabinet. It also has XLR out to the house so he can leverage a good PA system like most venues and frankly churches have.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm sure this thread is a bit late....

I just got hired on as bassist/vocals for a punk band here in Houston.

I've always been more of a guitar player, but I couldn't pass the opportunity up. 

For basses, you can't beat what your son wants. An american jazz bass is where its at. I just bought my first one yesterday off of Reverb.com for $700 shipped (it's used but in very good condition.) I went to Danny's when I started looking for basses. Right now he an American Performer Series Jazz Bass that's a penny color with a maple fretboard.. I played it, and couldn't put it down. I believe it runs for $1,199. 

He's smart for wanting a Fender. For guitars I'm a big Gibson person, but for bass, Fender all day.


----------

